# Redimensionnement partition BootCamp, disque non visible par l'assistant



## wako08 (19 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un imac mi-2011 21,5" sous macOS Sierra.
Il y a quelques années je l'ai un peu "boosté" pour continuer de l'utiliser (12Go de RAM et SSD 256Go externe en thunderbolt).
Le SSD me sert de disque principal où macOS Sierra est installé ainsi qu'un windows 7 en bootcamp. Le disque dur interne de 500Go me sert à stocker des données. Tout ça fonctionne plutôt correctement pour une machine de 10 ans 







Aujourd'hui je me rends compte que j'avais vu un peu juste pour ma partition Bootcamp de Win7 (plus que 2Go d'espace libre), je voudrais donc l'agrandir.
Je m'y prends de la même façon que lorsque j'avais mis en place le SSD.
1. Clone de la partition avec Winclone
2. Suppression de la partition Bootcamp actuelle puis Création d'une partition Bootcamp plus grande via l'assistant Bootcamp
3. Restaure du clone.

L'étape 1 est OK, mon clone est prêt.
Je suis bloqué à l'étape 2, l'assistant Boot Camp (version 6.1.0) ne voit pas mon disque SSD !

Sur la première page de l'assistant bootcamp, je fais le deuxième choix :





Et sur la page suivante, seul le disque interne est présent :






J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe, surtout que j'ai bien un bootcamp W7 fonctionnel sur ce disque SSD, c'est que le disque a été visible à un moment donné...

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2021)

wako08 a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe, surtout que j'ai bien un bootcamp W7 fonctionnel sur ce disque SSD, c'est que le disque a été visible à un moment donné...


Ta phrase à la fin est ambiguë. A l'instant T, est-ce qu'en démarrant tout en maintenant la touche *alt* tu vois apparaître l'icône de ta partition Windows et en y aillant accès ? Si oui, le plus simple était d'agrandir/rétrécir la partition en utilisant *Camptune*.

Comme tu avais utilisé Winclone, dans un premier il suffisait de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition, puis de lancer Utilitaire de disque, de créer une nouvelle partition de la taille voulue. Il faut impérativement faire le formatage dans le format MS-DOS (FAT32) et Table de partition GUID. Pour finir, en lançant Winclone, ce dernier pendant la restauration se charge de changer le format MS-DOS (FAT32) en NTFS à la volée, tu n'aurais eu aucun problème. Et non, Winclone n'acceptera pas de faire une restauration si la partition est en NTFS.

On déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## wako08 (19 Septembre 2021)

Désolé pour la mauvaise section et merci pour le déménagement.
Ma dernière phrase est effectivement ambigüe, il fallait lire :


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qu'il se passe, surtout que j'ai bien un bootcamp W7 fonctionnel sur ce disque SSD, c'est que le disque a été visible à un moment donné dans l'assistant Bootcamp...



Pour répondre à la question, oui le bootcamp était fonctionnel (démarrage via l'appui sur alt).



> dans un premier il suffisait de relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition,


C'est bien ce que je voulais faire mais la partition n'était pas visible !

J'avais gardé en favoris le "tuto" que j'avais suivi à l'époque





						Tuto: Installer BootCamp en externe (Thunderbolt uniquement)
					

Bonjour,  Après mainte et mainte recherches concernant l'installation d'un bootcamp sur un HDD externe, et la solution de BleepToBleep n'étant pas fonctionnel pour moi j'ai fait une belle trouvaille c'est pourquoi je souhaite vous la partager.  Cela concerne les supports de stockage :  -...




					forums.macg.co
				




En fait, il ne faut pas passer par l'assistant Bootcamp. J'ai donc pu résoudre mon problème en supprimant la partition bootcamp fonctionnelle via l'utilitaire de disque, réallouant l'espace à la partition macOS puis repartitionner avec une nouvelle partition NTFS plus grande que celle de départ.
J'ai ensuite restauré le clone dans cette partition et tout est OK.



> Il faut impérativement faire le formatage dans le format MS-DOS (FAT32) et Table de partition GUID. Pour finir, en lançant Winclone, ce dernier pendant la restauration se charge de changer le format MS-DOS (FAT32) en NTFS à la volée, tu n'aurais eu aucun problème. Et non, Winclone n'acceptera pas de faire une restauration si la partition est en NTFS.


J'ai toujours créé des partitions en NTFS pour Winclone. Il me semble avoir lu qqpart que si la partition était en FAT32 alors la restauration ne se ferait que sur la taille initiale et non sur la totalité de l'espace de la partition allouée.


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2021)

En relisant tout depuis le début, comme tu as utilisé une autre méthode que tu mentionnes en réponse        #3      , tu ne peux en aucun cas utiliser Assistant Boot Camp pour faire quoi que ce soit !

Petit rappel, Assistant Boot Camp sert pour préparer une partition temporaire en MS-DOS (FAT32) à condition que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné, avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows.

Dans ton cas de figure, comme tu n'a pas utilisé Assistant Boot Camp, il est normal qu'il ne voit pas ta partition Windows et par la même en faire la suppression. La seule possibilité pour agrandir/rétrécir une partition est bien d'utiliser Camptune.


wako08 a dit:


> J'ai toujours créé des partitions en NTFS pour Winclone. Il me semble avoir lu qqpart que si la partition était en FAT32 alors la restauration ne se ferait que sur la taille initiale et non sur la totalité de l'espace de la partition allouée.


Officiellement, voilà ce que dit l'éditeur... https://support.twocanoes.com/hc/en-us/articles/203407837-Create-a-Boot-Camp-Partition ...pour la taille, il n'y aucun problème si de base la sauvegarde provient d'un disque dur de 256 Go pour en faire la restauration dans un disque dur de 512 Go, voire plus grand, mais pas l'inverse.


----------

